# [revdep-rebuild] paquete que no se va..{SOLUCIONADO}

## upszot

hola gente... 

 al hacer un "revdep-rebuild" me termina diciendo 

 *Quote:*   

> emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "x11-libs/qt:3"

  y corta la ejecucion...

aca pongo el log completo.. http://pastebin.com/5uEP0Rgc

y un "emerge --info" http://pastebin.com/80835HFH

.... no se si ejecutar  *Quote:*   

> rm /var/cache/revdep-rebuild/*.rr

  me solucionara algo...

en cuanto a los qt tengo instalados estos.. 

```
M1530 upszot # equery -i list |grep qt

!!! unknown global option -i, reusing as local option

dev-libs/libdbusmenu-qt-0.6.4

media-video/qt-recordmydesktop-0.3.8

virtual/poppler-qt3-0.10.7

virtual/poppler-qt4-0.10.7

x11-libs/qt-3.3.8b-r2

x11-libs/qt-core-4.7.1-r1

x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.7.1

x11-libs/qt-gui-4.7.1-r1

x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.7.1

x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.7.1

x11-libs/qt-script-4.7.1-r1

x11-libs/qt-sql-4.7.1-r1

x11-libs/qt-svg-4.7.1

x11-libs/qt-test-4.7.1

x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.7.1-r1

x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.7.1

x11-libs/qtscriptgenerator-0.1.0

M1530 upszot # 
```

   si intento emerger qt 

```
M1530 upszot # emerge -pv qt

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "qt" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- x11-libs/qt-4.7.1 (masked by: package.mask, ~x86 keyword)

/usr/portage/profiles/package.mask:

# Ben de Groot <yngwin@gentoo.org> (25 Jun 2009)

# Mask the Qt4 meta ebuild, to prevent devs from being silly and depend on

# the meta ebuild instead of on the specific split Qt ebuilds needed. See

# bug 217161 comment 11. Users may unmask this if they want to pull in all

# Qt modules, but packages in portage (or overlays) will pull in the split

# modules they need as dependency. Unmasking this will most likely pull in

# more than you need. This meta ebuild will be removed when we can add sets

# to the portage tree.

- x11-libs/qt-4.7.0 (masked by: package.mask, ~x86 keyword)

- x11-libs/qt-4.6.2 (masked by: package.mask)

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

M1530 upszot # 
```

 y qt4 esta hardmask en portage...http://packages.gentoo.org/package/x11-libs/qt

alguna idea, de como arreglarlo?

----------

## i92guboj

 *upszot wrote:*   

> hola gente... 
> 
>  al hacer un "revdep-rebuild" me termina diciendo 
> 
>  *Quote:*   emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "x11-libs/qt:3"  y corta la ejecucion...
> ...

 

Algún paquete que tienes instalado requiere qt-3.x, pero qt-3.x no está en portage (desde hace ya tiempo, por cierto). Ahora toca averiguar por qué revdep-rebuild quiere instalar qt-3.x.

Revisa tus overlays, actualizalos si necesitan actualización. Tu sistema parece estar falto de mantenimiento.

----------

## JotaCE

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

>  *upszot wrote:*   hola gente... 
> 
>  al hacer un "revdep-rebuild" me termina diciendo 
> 
>  *Quote:*   emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "x11-libs/qt:3"  y corta la ejecucion...
> ...

 

segun el log 

```

/usr/qt/3/plugins/sqldrivers/libqsqlmysql.so -> x11-libs/qt
```

el overlay kde-sunset tiene todo lo que puedas necesitar de kde3

Saludos!

----------

## upszot

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Algún paquete que tienes instalado requiere qt-3.x, pero qt-3.x no está en portage (desde hace ya tiempo, por cierto). Ahora toca averiguar por qué revdep-rebuild quiere instalar qt-3.x.
> 
> Revisa tus overlays, actualizalos si necesitan actualización. Tu sistema parece estar falto de mantenimiento.

 

hola...   :Crying or Very sad:  y yo que trato de hacerle mantenimiento...

  bueno te comento... el world esta up-to-day ... 

 por otro lado me habia olvidado de revisar las uses de /etc/portage/package.use y encontre un par... 

```
upszot@M1530 ~ $ bus-package qt3

================ package.keywords =========================

x11-libs/qt-qt3support

================ package.mask =============================

================ package.unmask ==========================

================ package.use =============================

x11-libs/qt-sql qt3support

x11-libs/qt-gui accessibility dbus mng qt3support -debug

x11-libs/qt-core qt3support ssl -debug

app-crypt/pinentry qt3

app-text/djvu qt3

#app-text/poppler-bindings qt3
```

 por lo que procedi a eliminar esas uses... (qt3) y ejecute lo siguiente sin resultados... 

```
M1530 upszot # emerge -uDvNa  world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

Total: 0 packages, Size of downloads: 0 kB

Nothing to merge; would you like to auto-clean packages? [Yes/No] n

Quitting.

M1530 upszot # revdep-rebuild -p

 * Configuring search environment for revdep-rebuild

 * Checking reverse dependencies

 * Packages containing binaries and libraries broken by a package update

 * will be emerged.

 * Collecting system binaries and libraries

 * Found existing 1_files.rr

 * Collecting complete LD_LIBRARY_PATH

 * Found existing 2_ldpath.rr.

 * Checking dynamic linking consistency

 * Found existing 3_broken.rr.

 * Assigning files to packages

 * Found existing 4_raw.rr

 * Cleaning list of packages to rebuild

 * Found existing 4_pkgs.rr

 * Assigning packages to ebuilds

 * Found existing 4_ebuilds.rr

 * Evaluating package order

 * Found existing 5_order.rr

 * Generated new 5_order.rr

 * All prepared. Starting rebuild

emerge --oneshot --pretend  dev-libs/cyrus-sasl:2

dev-libs/redland:0

media-video/avidemux:2

media-video/cinelerra:0

media-video/mplayer:0                                                                                                                                                            

x11-libs/qt:3                                                                                                                                                                    

                                                                                                                                                                                 

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:                                                                                                                           

                                                                                                                                                                                 

Calculating dependencies... done!                                                                                                                                                

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "x11-libs/qt:3".

 * revdep-rebuild failed to emerge all packages.

 * you have the following choices:

 * - If emerge failed during the build, fix the problems and re-run revdep-rebuild.

 * - Use /etc/portage/package.keywords to unmask a newer version of the package.

 *   (and remove 5_order.rr to be evaluated again)

 * - Modify the above emerge command and run it manually.

 * - Compile or unmerge unsatisfied packages manually,

 *   remove temporary files, and try again.

 *   (you can edit package/ebuild list first)

 * To remove temporary files, please run:

 * rm /var/cache/revdep-rebuild/*.rr

M1530 upszot # 
```

de los dos paquetes que tenian puesta la USE qt3 uno ya no tiene ninguna use qt y el otro viene solo con qt4 

```
upszot@M1530 ~ $ equery uses app-crypt/pinentry

[ Searching for packages matching app-crypt/pinentry... ]

[ Colour Code : set unset ]

[ Legend : Left column  (U) - USE flags from make.conf              ]

[        : Right column (I) - USE flags packages was installed with ]

[ Found these USE variables for app-crypt/pinentry-0.8.0 ]

 U I

 - - caps    : Use Linux capabilities library to control privilege

 + + gtk     : Adds support for x11-libs/gtk+ (The GIMP Toolkit)

 + + ncurses : Adds ncurses support (console display library)

 - - qt4     : Adds support for the Qt GUI/Application Toolkit version 4.x

 - - static  : !!do not set this during bootstrap!! Causes binaries to be statically linked instead of dynamically

upszot@M1530 ~ $ equery uses app-text/djvu     

[ Searching for packages matching app-text/djvu... ]

[ Colour Code : set unset ]

[ Legend : Left column  (U) - USE flags from make.conf              ]

[        : Right column (I) - USE flags packages was installed with ]

[ Found these USE variables for app-text/djvu-3.5.22-r1 ]

 U I

 - - debug      : Enable extra debug codepaths, like asserts and extra output. If you want to get meaningful backtraces see http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/qa/backtraces.xml

 - - doc        : Adds extra documentation (API, Javadoc, etc)

 + + jpeg       : Adds JPEG image support

 - - linguas_ja : Japanese locale

 + + nls        : Adds Native Language Support (using gettext - GNU locale utilities)

 + + tiff       : Adds support for the TIFF image format

 - - xml        : Add support for XML files

```

  en fin... ya no quedan rastros de la USE qt3 ni en /etc/make.conf ni en /etc/portage/package.use  pero aun asi revdep sigue diciendome lo mismo... y 

```
upszot@M1530 ~ $ equery hasuse qt3       

[ Searching for USE flag qt3 in all categories among: ]

 * installed packages
```

 no encuentra nada...

alguna idea?

----------

## sasho23

Hola, porque no pruebas 

```
emerge --depclean x11-libs/qt:3 -pv
```

aver quien depende del qt3.  Suerte

----------

## i92guboj

El problema no tiene por qué ser una USE flag, lo más normal es que el problema venga motivado por algún paquete antiguo que dependa de qt3 y del cual te has olvidado.

Puede ser un paquete de algún overlay local que tengas abandonado, o de algún otro overlay.

----------

## upszot

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> El problema no tiene por qué ser una USE flag, lo más normal es que el problema venga motivado por algún paquete antiguo que dependa de qt3 y del cual te has olvidado.
> 
> Puede ser un paquete de algún overlay local que tengas abandonado, o de algún otro overlay.

 Hola con respecto a los overyte locales solo tengo instalado tucan...

```
upszot@M1530 ~ $ ls -lR /usr/local/portage/

/usr/local/portage/:

total 8

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 Jul 17 02:11 layman

drwxr-xr-x 4 root root 4096 Jul 16 13:40 overlay-local

/usr/local/portage/layman:

total 136

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 130030 Jul 17 02:11 cache_ac494f50f5736be7871962c0dec7b3bb.xml

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root     17 Jul 17 01:47 make.conf

/usr/local/portage/overlay-local:

total 8

drwxr-xr-x 3 root root 4096 Jul 13 00:36 net-p2p

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 Jul 13 23:44 profiles

/usr/local/portage/overlay-local/net-p2p:

total 4

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 Jul 13 00:51 tucan

/usr/local/portage/overlay-local/net-p2p/tucan:

total 8

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 393 Jul 13 00:51 Manifest

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 969 Feb 16  2010 tucan-0.3.9.ebuild

/usr/local/portage/overlay-local/profiles:

total 4

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 15 Jul 13 23:44 repo_name

upszot@M1530 ~ $ 
```

 y lo unico que depende de qt:3 es 

```
upszot@M1530 ~ $ emerge --depclean x11-libs/qt:3 -pv

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Calculating removal order...

>>> These are the packages that would be unmerged:

 x11-libs/qt

    selected: 3.3.8b-r2 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

All selected packages: x11-libs/qt-3.3.8b-r2

>>> 'Selected' packages are slated for removal.

>>> 'Protected' and 'omitted' packages will not be removed.

Packages installed:   1066

Packages in world:    259

Packages in system:   50

Required packages:    1065

Number to remove:     1

upszot@M1530 ~ $ 
```

puedo desinstalar eso?? o me dejaria de andar kde y todo lo que use qt?

Edit:... o nadie?   :Shocked:  

```
upszot@M1530 ~ $ equery depends x11-libs/qt-3.3.8b-r2

[ Searching for packages depending on x11-libs/qt-3.3.8b-r2... ]

upszot@M1530 ~ $ equery depends x11-libs/qt          

[ Searching for packages depending on x11-libs/qt... ]

upszot@M1530 ~ $ 
```

Saludos

----------

## gringo

como te han comentado qt3 hace tiempo que no está en el árbol oficial de portage y como parece que no tienes nada que dependa de este paquete simplemente desinstala qt3 y arreando (haz un quickpkg primero por si las moscas si quieres).

 *Quote:*   

> y qt4 esta hardmask en portage

 

el metapaquete qt como tal ya no se debe usar, lo han dividido en varios paquetes ahora ( qt-core, qt-gui, qt-opengl, etc). 

Si lees el ebuild del metapaquete qt que está ahora mismo en portage :

 *Quote:*   

> pkg_postinst() {
> 
> 	echo
> 
> 	elog "Please note that this meta package is only provided for convenience."
> ...

 

saluetes

----------

## upszot

buenas gente..

 bueno les comento, desinstale "x11-libs/qt-3.3.8b-r2" y con eso se soluciono el problema...

gracias a todos...

cambio el titulo a solucionado =))

----------

